# Porsche 997 C2S Oil??



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Hi guys,

Just wondering if anyone can remind me what oil the 997 C2S takes! Is it Mobil 1 0W-40?

Thanks

James


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

worst 'I own a porsche' post ever... :wink:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Maybe these people might know :lol: :lol:

Address: The Boulevard City One West Park Leeds
GB - Yorkshire LS12 6BG 
Tel: 0113 389 0600 
Fax: 0113 389 0610 
E-mail: [email protected] 
Site: http://www.porsche.co.uk/leeds


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

TTwiggy said:


> worst 'I own a porsche' post ever... :wink:


hehe



BAMTT said:


> Maybe these people might know :lol: :lol:
> 
> Address: The Boulevard City One West Park Leeds
> GB - Yorkshire LS12 6BG
> ...


Ahhh excellent idea!


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Handbook's not a bad place to look either :wink:

Dave


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Handbook's not a bad place to look either :wink:

Dave


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

I don't have my car with me today - hence no manual.

It's ok - I got it sorted 

Cheers

James


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

jam said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just wondering if anyone can remind me what oil the 997 C2S takes! Is it Mobil 1 0W-40?
> 
> ...


Yes it is. 

Engine oil filling capacities:

Engine oil 997 S − 3.8 l Filling capacity without oil filter 8.25 litre
Engine oil 997 S − 3.8 l Filling capacity with oil filter 8.50 litre

Each mark on the digital display is supposed to be 400ml. Be careful when filling the last mark and do it in 50 to 100ml fills.

Apparently James, Costco do 4ltrs for around Â£23.00 as opposed to your halfrauds at Â£40 I think it is.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

In the spirit of the thread: I'm afraid I don't know. I only know about oil on the turbo nowadays.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

r1 said:


> In the spirit of the thread: I'm afraid I don't know. I only know about oil on the turbo nowadays.


TouchÃ© 8)


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

ResB said:


> jam said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys,
> ...


8.5 litres


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

BAMTT said:


> 8.5 litres


9.0l for the Boxster...little wonder OPC's won't accept your own oil at service time (none of the Scottish ones will :x ) 
Nice little earner for them.

Dave


----------



## m4ttc (May 6, 2002)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > 8.5 litres
> ...


Recently had mine done at OPC Bolton..no probs supplying them with Costco supplied oil.
Massive earner for them but can't believe they can refuse to let you supply your own oil. Why ?


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

...anyone know what oil my new RS4 takes?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

m4ttc said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> > BAMTT said:
> ...


I can't confirm the "authenticity" of the oil apparently...refuse point blank to accept sealed containers and suggest it would invalidate my warranty in the event of a failure related to lubrication.

Only 3 OPC's in Scotland and they all trot out a similar line...greedy, colluding money grabbers :x

Dave


----------



## m4ttc (May 6, 2002)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> m4ttc said:
> 
> 
> > Jac-in-a-Box said:
> ...


----------

